

Unit testing elasticsearch with Node.js - faiqus
http://faiq.me/testing-elasticsearch-node/

======
faiqus
I wrote a quick blog post about a unit testing problem I faced at my
internship at npmjs. I didn't find any sensible solutions online, so I decided
to share this with y'all!

